# first TUG/Holiday group webinar Dec 13th



## TUGBrian (Nov 23, 2007)

https://www1.gotomeeting.com/register/615427046

:whoopie:


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 28, 2007)

good registration numbers sofar...looking forward to this...just over 2 weeks away!

some fantastic questions by the registered people already!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 30, 2007)

nearly 300 people signed up and still 2 weeks to go...impressive.

We have also decided to post and answer all the questions (as applicable) as many of the pre-presentation questions are asker specific...vs broad timeshare questions more applicable to the presentation itself!

look for a separate thread on that that...as well as it may even become an advice article.

We hundreds of questions sofar!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 3, 2007)

Reminder this is next thursday!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 5, 2007)

400+ registered users now with still a week to go!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 6, 2007)

slides for upcoming presentation!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 6, 2007)

*slide 2*

slides 6 and 7


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 6, 2007)

ok thats better...sorry about the pic size =)


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 11, 2007)

reminder...this is 2 days away!


----------



## spitubbe (Dec 11, 2007)

Do to a previous commitment I will not be able to attend the webinar on 12/13/07.  Will there be any information that I will be able to access after the webinar?  Can tug members hear the webinar broadcast at a later date or will a posting be added with all the details of the event?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 11, 2007)

it is my understanding that the webinar SHOULD be available offline later...but dont quote me on that as its not up to me.  =)

I am pretty sure holiday said they would however...and if it comes available ill most certainly post it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 13, 2007)

this is today...sign up using the above link!!


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 13, 2007)

Good luck Bill !


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 13, 2007)

roughly 2 hours away!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 13, 2007)

starting here in the next few minutes...come join the fun =)


----------



## mamadot (Dec 13, 2007)

I have been trying to log on for 20 mins now with no success!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 13, 2007)

ensure you turn off any personal firewalls or internet security software you may have running that could impact your ability to connect to the webinar.

of course remember to turn it back on once its over =)

we will strive to answer any and all questions after the webinar is over so you wont miss your chance to ask!


----------



## ownsmany (Dec 13, 2007)

what time est?  9:30?

Hope I didnt' miss it.


----------



## falmouth3 (Dec 13, 2007)

8:30, but still going.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 13, 2007)

starting the q and a now!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 13, 2007)

the presentation part is over...you can simply just call into the 800 number to listen to the q and a if you want!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 25, 2008)

webinar is available online (completely forgot about this)

http://www.holidaygroup.com/webinar/Timeshare-TUG.php


----------

